# You wake up in the last TV show you watched



## Hooked (17/6/19)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Asterix (18/6/19)

Chernobyl 

I don’t think I like this game....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/19)

Asterix said:


> Chernobyl
> 
> I don’t think I like this game....


At least ill also be there, we can vape together 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)

_*Supernatural ! *_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (18/6/19)

Breaking Bad...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (18/6/19)

Downton Abbey!Hopefully not a servant

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/6/19)

Me and King Pin will take on DareDevil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (18/6/19)

Game of thrones.... Aaaaaaaaah sheeeeet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ShamZ (18/6/19)

Jengz said:


> Game of thrones.... Aaaaaaaaah sheeeeet


Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (18/6/19)

ShamZ said:


> Good luck!


At least it was the last episode so I can Blom passive and try court Sansa hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/6/19)

africa's hidden kingdoms the barrier of spears

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (18/6/19)

Jengz said:


> Game of thrones.... Aaaaaaaaah sheeeeet


lol, you ded

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)

ShamZ said:


> Good luck!


Lol he's gna need it

Sent from my ANE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/6/19)

Futurama!!!! Bring on the year 3000!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (18/6/19)

Jengz said:


> Game of thrones.... Aaaaaaaaah sheeeeet



Shit. Me too. Well, better make the most of it. Better get on to Winterfell and meet Lady Sansa then 
I believe she's still single.......for now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tayden Pillay (18/6/19)

Bleach.... Killing hollows


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/6/19)

Billions, I can live with that

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/6/19)

Chernobyl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ShamZ (19/6/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 169564​


What about you @Hooked


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/6/19)

I am at Dunder MifflinPaper Company, Scranton branch. 

The Office.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (19/6/19)

ShamZ said:


> What about you @Hooked



@ShamZ lol I can't remember - I haven't watched a movie for over a year. I keep meaning to do so but somehow never get around to it.


----------



## Christos (19/6/19)

@Asterix 
@StompieZA 
@daniel craig 
More company for Chernobyl.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/19)

Christos said:


> @Asterix
> @StompieZA
> @daniel craig
> More company for Chernobyl.



Im radiating with happiness!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> Im radiating with happiness!!



You might be radiating, but it isn't with happiness @StompieZA ....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You might be radiating, but it isn't with happiness @StompieZA ....



 you mean my face isnt supposed to be this off white color?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Asterix (19/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> you mean my face isnt supposed to be this off white color?



Don’t think I’ll ever be able to eat “skilpaadjies” again without thinking of this show!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/19)

Asterix said:


> Don’t think I’ll ever be able to eat “skilpaadjies” again without thinking of this show!
> 
> View attachment 169750



Okay.....you just spoiled Skillpaadjies for me now as well...thanks lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cgs (19/6/19)

Cheers earthlings!!

*Unidentified: Inside America's UFO Investigation*

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/6/19)

Asterix said:


> Don’t think I’ll ever be able to eat “skilpaadjies” again without thinking of this show!
> 
> View attachment 169750



Whhhhhhhyyyyyyyyy!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## daniel craig (19/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> you mean my face isnt supposed to be this off white color?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/19)

CHERNOBYL...
Just finished last ep.
Brilliant mini series btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

